# Άλκηστις φιλοπάτωρ



## Costas (Feb 9, 2009)

14χρονο κορίτσι προσπάθησε να αυτοκτονήσει για να σώσει τον βαριά άρρωστο πατέρα της. Άρθρο της Guardian.


----------

